# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month January 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photo for the Enclosure of the Month Competition for January 2012. Please enter only your own photo, and only one photo each month. You may enter the same photo again if it hasn't won any of the previous competitions.

Enter your photo in this thread and about New Year's Day we will start the vote.

----------


## Poly

My Malaysian Painted Frog vivarium, with Bobber happily soaking up the warmth of the lights fresh after a soak:

----------


## Geo

This is my Oriental Fire-Belly Toad paludarium aka The Toaditarium. A small ExoTerra terrarium (45x45x45) filled with mosses, rocks, wood and so forth obtained here in Cape Breton.

----------


## Don

I will submit my 20 vertical viv for January's contest.

20 Vertical Dendrobates tinctorius  Bakhuis Mountain vivarium

----------


## Will

Here is my enclosure for my 2 Whites tree frogs!

----------


## En333

Here is Kirby's first cage, so it's not the best (I'm upgrading soon) but its Christmas-a-fied!  :Big Grin:  also not the best pic. Kirby is behind the bonsai :/

----------


## En333

Lol I had to take it with my phone  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

Nice looking frog Poly looks like an american toad crossed with a ball.

----------


## Poly

> Nice looking frog Poly looks like an american toad crossed with a ball.


Bahahahahahahahahaha!!!  :Big Grin:  I literally burst out laughing when I read that! That's a "Chubby Frog" for ya! ...*quietly mutters to himself* ....crossed with a ball....  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Maaybe my Rare Ball Toad has a chance of winning this month then?  :Wink:

----------


## En333

Haha funny! Lol jkjk

----------


## MissFroggie

Here is my Oriental Fire-bellied toad tank for January's competition:

----------


## Heather

@ Royce, lol!!!! Made me laugh too!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Home to my red eyed tree frogs Stickers, Twiggy, & Bubbles...  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Entries for the January competition are now closed and judging will begin shortly.  You can now enter the February competition here!

----------


## John Clare

Sorry to say I never did get time to set the polls this month.  I will roll them into February's polls.

----------

